# Brand Reliability poll



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

What bows in your opinion have the best reputation for reliability.

Thank you 
Ryan


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Bowtech serves me well.

Gerhard


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

The Mathews Conquest I and II serves me since seven jears very well.
Most archer or bow hunter change his bows after one season for a new modell, but I tested my bows over a couple of years of durability, now I can say to the Mathews engineers " produce this bow in series " :wink:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

My BowTech Allegiance and Tribute has taken a fair ammount of abbuse and always been 100% reliable.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Sold many PSE bows here very few problems....*

When there are problems the PSE warrenty clicks in beautifully

Mattews and martin also serve us well.

spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

Sometimes the reliability issue lies more with the dealer than the product a dealer can make any product reliable or unreliable. I must agree some bows do have more problems than others but a dealer can turn a problem into something less than a niusance if he really cares about the product. I have also noticed than when a problem rears it's ugly head most manufacturers step up to challenge and rectify the problem. In my humble opinion all the bigger names have more money to put into research and testing than the smaller ones solving all the 99% of the problems before the first bow ever leaves the factory. The smaller guys are the ones we hear from and sometimes they have very innovative designs and it just was not field tested as well as the bigger names.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

As long as it does not come in a blister pack from the far east, you should be okay. I would steer clear of obscure brands that are not well entrenched in the SA market. Otherwise, most of these bows come from litigation-happy USA, where a bad product cannot last. They design them to be durable and safe to minimise their risk.


----------



## Bee (Sep 17, 2007)

*pse*

only used pse and never had a problem yet!!!

am very satisfied by the service from all pse out lets


----------



## John Stevens (Oct 29, 2007)

*Not all bows listed in this poll*

I find it strange that not all bow manufacturers are listed in this poll ! ?
I have had personal experience of brilliant bow durability/reliability with the Ross bow. I know of two people who collectively have had eight "dry fires"
(one bow had 5 dry fires over a 12 month period, the other 3 dry fires) ..I know ..it sounds crazy...BUT both bows shoot brilliantly, have had no limb / cam or string problems at all. I wonder how many bow manufacturers can produce bows that are as durable as the ROSS with this amount of "abuse".

In fact when Andy Ross of Ross bows was approached, the comment that came back was that they also demonstrated "dry firing" at a USA show earlier this year where the Ross was "dry fired" 3 times in a row. This same bow then went on an Elk and White tail hunt (2 separate hunts) without any adjustments and shot perfectly.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

John Stevens said:


> I find it strange that not all bow manufacturers are listed in this poll ! ?
> 
> 
> Hello John
> ...


----------



## Bushhat (Sep 9, 2006)

*My opinium...*

I have still got my AR 35,still happy with it.I haven't tried any other bow besides my Perfect Line.
Hope to try other bows in the future.

Bushhat:cocktail:


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Archery research was one of the bows strongly recomended by a PH friend of mine and I belive that they are fine bows.

Thanks for the input
Ryan


----------



## Bushhat (Sep 9, 2006)

*AR range...*

It's a pity there are no 2008 AR range.Still I will hang on to my bow and in the near future when I do need a new bow,it will either be a Browning or a P.S.E. :cocktail:

Bushhat:darkbeer:


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Bushhat said:


> It's a pity there are no 2008 AR range.Still I will hang on to my bow and in the near future when I do need a new bow,it will either be a Browning or a P.S.E. :cocktail:
> 
> Bushhat:darkbeer:



Speaks volumes about your local dealer


----------



## RUDAMANS P.S.E (Nov 9, 2007)

All this poll pruvers is that in the last year there were more of the one bow soled that the other ,.

If u want to talk obout bow testing than look no futher .
Try to put a bow in a shooting machine and seeing if it gets a 100 000 . shots out of it all one after the other . That is one of the test i would like to see published on at .
Ull be surprised on the result . 

robert


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Yes, but for those bows to be sold there must be a reason for their popularity, for a bow to be popular it must not give trouble, or be percieved as bieng a reliable bow. I live a long way from any where and need a bow that will not give me trouble all of the time.


----------



## RUDAMANS P.S.E (Nov 9, 2007)

The only bow that gives trouble is a neglected bow . 
Sure there are the odd cases of manufacturing fult on all bows but thats why there is a warrenty . The other thing that tickels me is the availbilty of limbs and time period it takes to get them .


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

RUDAMANS P.S.E said:


> The only bow that gives trouble is a neglected bow .
> Sure there are the odd cases of manufacturing fult on all bows but thats why there is a warrenty . The other thing that tickels me is the availbilty of limbs and time period it takes to get them .



Perhaps Aftermarket is an option, Bushkey has had good experiences with Barnsdsale where he recieved new limbs, in 19 days from when he orderd them and they cost less than he would have had to pay localy.

Ryan


----------



## Uncle Kalie (Nov 16, 2007)

Hoyt is my choice,not for minute do i regret buying there products:wink:


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Dankie Oom I apreciate your advice.

Ryan


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*another X force accidently dry fired.......*

A client accidently dry fired a shop X force. All we did was put the peep back and the string back on the cams and it was good to go again:wink:. 

I was in the office looking up a price for his sons bow at the time. He has seen it shoot and has asked me to set it up for him. I think he made a call to his insurance:zip: I have no dought that this bow will serve him well into the next decade. I have yet to see a cracked PSE X LIMB yet.

Great peice of engerneering PSE.

The thought of up grading my target bow to The Mighty PSE MONEY MAKER is starting to wear me down, May have to treat myself premiturely.But I am so fond of my PSE MOJO Im not sure I want to give it up yet Decisions decisions?

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

I saw a thread on the US forum where a shop owner was describing a release that was deactivated (it was unable to fire) and he insisted that all clients wanting to draw a bow use it. As a shop owner Spatan, there has to be some way from preventing dry fires in a shop enviroment.

Your testemony to the toughness of the PSE limbs is thought provoking, and leads me to the results of the poll so far. 

I wonder if the results would have been any different if I had labeled the Poll "What brand do you shoot?" I doubt it, what this shows is that everyone voted for the bow that they shoot. The weighting of the votes recieved per brand is probably representative of the archers choices in SA, and leads me to conclude that there are very few bad bows out there- irrespective of brand.

If you dissagree, let me have it.

Thank you 
Ryan


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Bushcat said:


> As a shop owner Spatan, there has to be some way from preventing dry fires in a shop enviroment.


Nothing is foolproof. To underestimate the ingenuity of fools is a grave mistake...


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*agree that people will vote according to their bias...*

I was talking about this subject on Sunday with Bee and its likely that there are way more really old PSE's out there than any other brand in SA. I have personally taken in several of these from clients (PSE Polaris Express 15+yrs, PSE lightning flight15+yrs PSE Mach 6 12+yrs)for new strings and sight upgrades. If all these old timers were reflected on this poll we would have a clearer understanding on the stats regarding "true brand reliabilaty".

Guys that have (while we value their input) just bought a bow last week really can not comment here. Reliability in my mind is a reputation that is earned over the years and I believe PSE has such a record. However they do not stand alone in this regard..... 

Ben peason, Bear,HC,hoyt,Oneida and Browning have also stood the test of time! Bowtech is still a baby, as is Elite, Diamond and Mathews not to say these companies do not make fine bows..... they do in deed. Thanks to them and the other forty odd bow manufacturers we have the veriaty we do.The prices are generally farely even model for model throughout the brands. It awesome to have this kind of choice .....


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

My wife got a pse spyder I got a reflex superslam no problems with either of them but surely my next bow Either Pse or reflex again a change is like a holiday


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

I once met a rather negligent archer that had dry fired his Mathews LX no less than 12 times. The bow still kept shooting & shooting & shooting...

Rudamans PSE mentioned that he'd like to see a bow that's got 100 000 shots through it. 
Very few if any hunting bow will ever have that amount of arrows through it in it's lifetime.

I went through 8 strings on my own LX and never lost a single fps in the 3 years that I used it. That's close to 20 000 arrows without a single problem.

Good enough for me.:wink:


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

ASG said:


> I once met a rather negligent archer that had dry fired his Mathews LX no less than 12 times. The bow still kept shooting & shooting & shooting...
> 
> Rudamans PSE mentioned that he'd like to see a bow that's got 100 000 shots through it.
> Very few if any hunting bow will ever have that amount of arrows through it in it's lifetime.
> ...


Can I read into that and conclude that you have a lot of faith in Elite.
That is what I am thinking, Synergy X.

Thank you 
Ryan


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Mathews and Bowtech:

My Mathews LX never abandoned me since 3 years.
Also with my Bowtech Tribute I am confident.


----------



## bern47 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Most Reliable Bows!*

Hey Ryan,

I notice that you do not have the CP Oneida Eagle, the most reliable, easy to tune, true centre shot, smooth drawing, hard hitting bow, on your list!!! 

Bernie.


----------



## bern47 (Sep 30, 2007)

OutaAfrica said:


> My wife got a pse spyder I got a reflex superslam no problems with either of them but surely my next bow Either Pse or reflex again a change is like a holiday


Try the CP Oneida Black Eagle II before you decide, you won't be sorry!

Don't follow the crowd, do your own thing!
Bernie.


----------



## bern47 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Oneida Eagle Bows!*

I own and shoot the following Oneida's,
Aero Force X80 - 50-70# set @ 55#@28" - http://www.oneidabows.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=662
Aero Force - 60-80# set @ 55# @28"
TomCat III - 50-70# set @ 55# @28"
all 90's models, the TomCat III I've just rebuilt, Oneida's are like VW Beetles, they go on for ever, I just love these bows!!
Thank You Tink [Nathan] for introducing me to the Oneida Eagle!!

Oneida's for ever!!
Bernie.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Bushcat said:


> Can I read into that and conclude that you have a lot of faith in Elite.
> That is what I am thinking, Synergy X.
> 
> Thank you
> Ryan


Ryan,

To be dead honest. The Elite Synergy Extreme is my next bow:wink:

It looks like it's a great bow. Nice axle to axle length for stability. A good brace height for forgiveness. Rounded cams for a smooth draw.

I'm sure the Synergy X will be a good all round performer.

Oh, did I mention that it's also appealing to the eye?:tongue:


----------



## quarup (May 10, 2007)

I'm with Bernie on this one.
Oneidas for me, no matter what.
Smooth like NO other, hard hitting, centre shot, vibration free, accurate and easy to tune.
Heya, Bern, whatever happened to the Extreme? Why didn't you mention it?


----------



## omnivore (Feb 7, 2004)

*Reliability*

I am a bit biased here and have to say oneida even though not mentioned.
We see many bows from the 1980's to this present time being used all the time.
I would think that would be a good indication of reliability. 

jmo

Joe


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks Oneida Men, I will admit to not having considderd the range until you brought them to my attention.

Thank you 
Ryan


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

bern47 said:


> Try the CP Oneida Black Eagle II before you decide, you won't be sorry!
> 
> Don't follow the crowd, do your own thing!
> Bernie.


Shot Bernie
Will give it a try .
My reflex is 3 years old now never replaced any thing exept for the sight and a arrow rest But the time draw nearer for a new bow.
Regards Hendrik


----------



## bern47 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Quarup!

I passed the Extreme on to my daughter-in-law, it was more suited to her draw and build, being a SS, and set down to 45#, but you'r right I should have mentioned the Extreme Eagle by CP Oneida Bows, the fastest, smoothest, quitest, Oneida made, I really miss that bow! :sad: 
Have a Merry Xmas every one, I'll be having Xmas on board the "MSC Melody", Cruise Ship anchored off the Portugese Islands off the coast of Mozambique.
a 5 day cruise leaving Durban Harbour on the 23rd Dec. and returning on the 28th Dec.

Bernie.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Also for you a great kersfees Bern47.
Enjoy you holiday cruise.


----------



## bern47 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Here's a link to a short video of me shooting the Extreme Eagle, set at 55#'s @ 28", pardon the pot belly, this was before I lost 13kg's in weight.

http://s140.photobucket.com/albums/r15/bern47/?action=view&current=DSCF3922-1.flv

Bernie.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

i have owned just about every mfg bow out there (except martin and hoyt) and the most durable bow i ever had ( other then my phoenix , but it is only a year old without any issues) would be my pse durango BW...i shot the bow for 5 years in that time i never had one issue with it (one time i switched the cable and string out but that is just maintenance) i treated the bow like a walking stick  it was beat to death and other then a few scratches it performed flawless, my buddy owns the bow now and he has not been any easier on it...but not much to go wrong with a single cam bow. (model year 1999)


----------

